# [UPDATED] Does this frog have Bloat(edema)?



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I have searched the forums and read the stickys, but am not sure if this is something to worry about? The dart fattened up in less than 2 days. Please help!

Azureus: December 31


January 7


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

well this morning i found her and her right rear leg was not functional. the dart has been isolated and put in a pedialyte bath (for now). i have no access to a ringer sol'n, any recommendations? i am afraid to give her calcuim drops.... please help!!!


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

bump! Help!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

The best advice is to call Dr. Frye or another veterinarian asap.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would agree contact a vet...


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

*UPDATE...*

Just wanted to make an update on these two azureus, since I have seen both "Bloat" and "Micobacteria" related posts fairly recently and these pertain. 

Well my female frog pictured died shortly after these posts in January.  Fecals were ran on her tankmate and revealed hookworm and another parasite. The male was treated with panacur and further fecals showed him clean of parasites. He seemed to be very healthy afterwards, eating and fattening up for the next few months until this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28687

He seemed to have an open wound, but it turned out to only get worse as the weeks went by. Not healing and the sore growing slowly. As it turns out the male had a micobacteria infection and was put down tonite   

This seems to be in line with some posts here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=24887
regarding Grassypeak's response on mycobacteria causing kidney failure. Maybe my female died due to the mycobacteria and not the parasites (or maybe the strain of both). I still consider myself a newbie and am learning more all the time, and this mycobacteria infection was an eye opener. Has anyone else had problems with this before? Where would the source of the bacteria lie? This seems like a serious problem and want to make sure I take all precautions for the safety of the rest of my darts.


----------



## Dartluv (Dec 27, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss...
i know it can be hard even if it is "just a frog" to some people


----------

